# Cipollini (finally) retires



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

http://www.eurosport.com/home/pages/v4/l0/s18/e9391/sport_lng0_spo18_evt9391_sto712145.shtml

wonder what his final skinsuit will be?

Shame - he seems to be going pretty quietly for one of the sport's true stars


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

Well, this sucks. I was hoping for one more Giro stage.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*He sure had a sense of style....*

......and a hell of a sprint. He had a great "train" to lead him out...it was a thing of beauty to watch. I'll miss him. Photos attached include: 1990s photo when he was riding for Cannondale, racing after winning the WC, winning the WC.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*too bad*

was hoping he'd pip Petacchi 1 last time and quit. He should have bowed out in 2002 on top, I understand him wanting to continue but it's sad he went with a fizzle instead of a bang. Mario, enjoy your retirement, you will be missed.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*I'll miss him...*

His sprints were tremendous. Some photos...


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

addio Re Leon


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

That's too bad. He is such great character.


----------



## _rt_ (Jun 12, 2002)

*TdG TT 04*

ciao!










rt


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

That stinks. I would have liked to see him go head-to-head with Petachi one last time, and win. Then hand over the torch. 

Either way, Mario is thinking about how many more women he can bag now that he does not have to spend 6 hours a day on a bike.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

technocycle said:


> Either way, Mario is thinking about how many more women he can bag now that he does not have to spend 6 hours a day on a bike.



haha!

I wonder how his daughter would feel about her 189 mommies...


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

wzq622 said:


> haha!
> 
> I wonder how his daughter would feel about her 189 mommies...


I would bet that there are a few little Marios out there. Probably some in Georgia, a few months old. Probably a few up in Hamilton Ontario, around 3-4 yrs old. A few in Spain, France, Belgium and probably many more in Italian. Mario didn't just leave a lasting impression in the cycling world.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

wzq622 said:


> haha!
> 
> I wonder how his daughter would feel about her 189 mommies...



That's funny. My wife has actually commented on Mario's looks. She thinks he is quite attractive.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Cipo will be missed. Sadly, he hasn't been a major factor in a while. I too wish he could have gone out with one last win over Petacchi. 

He always came across as cycling's version of Alberto Tomba, but even _more_ colorful. He sometimes brought a breath of fresh air to an otherwise boring peloton over the years, and other times he was just plain silly. Yes, he and even his ample-sized cranium will be missed.  

<img src="https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2001/may01/giro1/AFP_cipo_muscles_suitp.jpg">

<img src="https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2002/may02/giro02/prologue/FScipo.jpg">

<img src="https://www.bikenews.it/sfondi/mario-cipollini.jpg">

<img src="https://www.repubblica.it/gallerie/online/speciale/missfinale/9_g.jpg">

<img src="https://dura-ace.shimano.com/publish/content/duraace/en/home/racing/domina_vacanze.MainContentPar.0001.Image.0.0.gif">

<img src="https://grahamwatson.com/dublin/misc/images/image75.jpg">


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

wzq622 said:


> haha!
> 
> I wonder how his daughter would feel about her 189 mommies...


I wonder what his wife would say, but maybe he's even more lucky than we know and has one of those "open" marriages


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> That's funny. My wife has actually commented on Mario's looks. She thinks he is quite attractive.




whoa...a naked lion


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*uh last I checked*

Mario is Italian. Marriages from the male aspect usually are 'open'. Wives usually turn a blind eye to the transgressions as long as it's done a bit on the down low.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*I get to ride one of his bikes....*

I'll have one of his Cannondale's to ride and to remember him by. This is a BB photo.


----------



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> That's too bad. He is such great character.


This is indeed sad, he will be very missed...


----------

